# Wisbech & District Bird Auction



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000128341914&ref=tn_tnmn#

*Wisbech & District Bird Auction, the next one will be on Thursday 24th may , and every fortnight after that at Tower Ball Rooms, Scrimshires Passage, Wisbech. Doors Open at 6pm and the Auction starts at 7.30pm. We have hot and cold refreshments available, friendly members and helpful staff. Parking is FREE in the horse fair car park. Lifetime Membership is only £1.00 and entry fee is only £1.50. All birds welcome, as well as small mammals, and any accessories. No cats or dogs pls. Hope to see you there! :no1:*


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

what sort of birds are normally on offer here


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*wisbech bird sale*

we have lots of birds in the sale in the auction.:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

boughen79 said:


> we have lots of birds in the sale in the auction.:2thumb:


yes but what types of birds?


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

Cockatiels
Doves 
Finches
Kakarikis 
Lovebirds
Quail 
and much more


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

bump:2thumb:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump: victory:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

Wisbech & District Bird Auction, the next one will be on Thursday 24th may , and every fortnight after that at Tower Ball Rooms, Scrimshires Passage, Wisbech. Doors Open at 6pm and the Auction starts at 7.30pm. We have hot and cold refreshments available, friendly members and helpful staff. Parking is FREE in the horse fair car park. Lifetime Membership is only £1.00 and entry fee is only £1.50. All birds welcome, as well as small mammals, and any accessories. No cats or dogs pls. Hope to see you there! :2thumb:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ssymess007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Any macaws?


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

some time . but not all the time :2thumb:


----------

